# Military Pay Halted....F'd up



## Lumpy 1

And just plain pisses me off...

I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..

-------------------------

Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.

With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.

While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.

In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.

https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown


----------



## dilloduck

right on---serious bullshit !


----------



## syrenn

The way i see it stop the payment of everyone in the government before you stop the payment to our military! 

fucking halt all aid to all other countries...and stop paying for UN wars! 

Its total bullshit!


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's extremely unlikely that the Vets will not get paid.

the pay is so small, that anyone in office would get an organised boot out.
the backlash from former servicemen and many civilians, if not most, would be to much for any pol to recover from

I'd also like to say they are armed to the teeth, but Honor and Duty play strong roles in the life of servicemen.  So I know they would continue to serve with Honor, hoping that back-pay catches up and bill collectors can wait.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.

Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.


----------



## Lumpy 1

RetiredGySgt said:


> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.



I hope your right but these are different times and a very different President..


----------



## Sarah G

RetiredGySgt said:


> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.



Uhm, not really.  It will be the Repubs who will shut it down, just like before.


----------



## Sarah G

Good article on the subject from Centered Politics:



> Government Shut Down? Boehner Will Blink Or Republicans Will Lose
> 
> The center of the American electorate is decidedly moderate and uncomfortable with both conflict and dramatic policy changes.  A recent Gallup survey finds the public favoring compromise over conflict on the budget by a 2 to 1 margin.
> 
> 1.  The Republicans are sending a clear message that, just like the Democrats in 1993 and 2009, they have priorities that are higher than fixing the economy and creating jobs.
> 
> 2.  Shutting down the government and changing public employee union work rules does little to create jobs.
> 
> 3.  The President is, and all Democrats should be, sending the message that they too support deep reductions in government spending, especially reforms to the big programs over the longer term.
> 
> The public may hate government spending but they strongly support Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, national defense, the National Parks, education  and when you list it out, just about everything the government spends money on.
> 
> The public wants the security of knowing someone is inspecting the meat they feed their families and they would rather see more, not fewer, meat inspectors working for the USDA.  The public is hopeful that cures for major diseases will be found and global epidemics will not spread illness throughout this country, so they would like to see spending for the National Institutes of Health and the Centers for Disease Control increase rather than decrease.  They certainly will not want to see these health workers off the job on a furlough.
> 
> A recent PEW survey listed 18 categories of spending and did not find majority support for decreasing spending in a single one.  By 62% to 11% the public wants to increase rather than decrease spending for education (the spending category at the center of the Wisconsin dispute).   The only category of government spending where meaningfully more people want to decrease spending (45%) than increase spending (21%) is foreign aid, a very small budget category that most people incorrectly believe is far larger than it should be.  In yet another low for petty partisanship, last weekend, with popular uprisings spreading across the Middle East some Republicans even criticized Obama for having reduced spending on democracy building programs in Egypt.
> 
> 
> Government Shut Down? Boehner Will Blink Or Republicans Will Lose | CenteredPolitics



They need to get it together or they'll all be thrown out next time..

The government shutdown will be a Republican decision as it was when Newt was the ringleader.  It isn't good strategy.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Look you democratic stooge the Republicans were elected to rein in costs. To bring down the budget and to stop the trillion and half billion deficits. The Senate refuses to even consider cuts. It will most definitely be the Democrats in the Senate that force a shut down.

As you turds told us when the Dems won in 2008 , elections have consequences. The Republicans won get over it. If I were the GOP I would be flooding the air waves right now with the reality that  a few Democratic Senators are trying to force the American people to suffer another trillion and half deficit and that THEY not the House are DIRECTLY responisble for any shut down of the Government.

Reality is that the House HAS done its job, it has passed budget bills, the Dems in the Senate REFUSE to do so. If I ran the GOP I would be publishing that fact over and over even if I had to do an end run around the Liberal press and buy advertising.


----------



## Sarah G

RetiredGySgt said:


> Look you democratic stooge the Republicans were elected to rein in costs. To bring down the budget and to stop the trillion and half billion deficits. The Senate refuses to even consider cuts. It will most definitely be the Democrats in the Senate that force a shut down.
> 
> As you turds told us when the Dems won in 2008 , elections have consequences. The Republicans won get over it. If I were the GOP I would be flooding the air waves right now with the reality that  a few Democratic Senators are trying to force the American people to suffer another trillion and half deficit and that THEY not the House are DIRECTLY responisble for any shut down of the Government.
> 
> Reality is that the House HAS done its job, it has passed budget bills, the Dems in the Senate REFUSE to do so. If I ran the GOP I would be publishing that fact over and over even if I had to do an end run around the Liberal press and buy advertising.



The more moderate of the Repubs will save the extremists from themselves.  There won't be a shutdown.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you democratic stooge the Republicans were elected to rein in costs. To bring down the budget and to stop the trillion and half billion deficits. The Senate refuses to even consider cuts. It will most definitely be the Democrats in the Senate that force a shut down.
> 
> As you turds told us when the Dems won in 2008 , elections have consequences. The Republicans won get over it. If I were the GOP I would be flooding the air waves right now with the reality that  a few Democratic Senators are trying to force the American people to suffer another trillion and half deficit and that THEY not the House are DIRECTLY responisble for any shut down of the Government.
> 
> Reality is that the House HAS done its job, it has passed budget bills, the Dems in the Senate REFUSE to do so. If I ran the GOP I would be publishing that fact over and over even if I had to do an end run around the Liberal press and buy advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more moderate of the Repubs will save the extremists from themselves.  There won't be a shutdown.
Click to expand...


Which House has done its job? Which one has passed Budget bills? Go ahead you blind partisan tell us of the Senate budget bills?


----------



## jillian

Lumpy 1 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your right but these are different times and a very different President..
Click to expand...


idiot... if the government shuts down it's because the rightwingnut freaks want to shut it down.

if they're worried, they can act sanely.

 but thanks for yet another troll thread.


----------



## Finnguy

syrenn said:


> The way i see it stop the payment of everyone in the government before you stop the payment to our military!
> 
> fucking halt all aid to all other countries...and stop paying for UN wars!
> 
> Its total bullshit!



All federal workers will get furloughed and all aid will cease. What are you complaining about if the soldiers will still get paid? Even if they don't it will be made up after the budget crisis is over.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jillian said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your right but these are different times and a very different President..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idiot... if the government shuts down it's because the rightwingnut freaks want to shut it down.
> 
> if they're worried, they can act sanely.
> 
> but thanks for yet another troll thread.
Click to expand...


I repeat for the amazingly STUPID, IGNORANT and SLOW. The House has passed Budget bills, the Senate refuses to even address them. So you piece of horseshit dumb ass, who is NOT addressing the BUDGET? 

Love liberal partisan hacks. The only troll here is you.


----------



## editec

Lumpy 1 said:


> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown


 
Gee that's terrible.

The military personnel ought to start a UNION to protect them from such egregious behavior.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, not really.  It will be the Repubs who will shut it down, just like before.
Click to expand...


How long have the dems had controll?  How long have we gone w/o a budget?

It will be the fault of Congress, a dem controled Congress.


----------



## Two Thumbs

editec said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee that's terrible.
> 
> The military personnel ought to start a UNION to protect them from such egregious behavior.
Click to expand...


They are not allowed.


----------



## Care4all

RetiredGySgt said:


> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.



uhhhhhhh, from all the I have read on it, it is the GOP that has threatened the shut down....  the House holds the purse strings, they are lead by the GOP, and they should pass a budget.


----------



## High_Gravity

So Military pay will be halted and how much are we spending to bomb the fucking shit out of Libya?


----------



## Toronado3800

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your right but these are different times and a very different President..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idiot... if the government shuts down it's because the rightwingnut freaks want to shut it down.
> 
> if they're worried, they can act sanely.
> 
> but thanks for yet another troll thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat for the amazingly STUPID, IGNORANT and SLOW. The House has passed Budget bills, the Senate refuses to even address them. So you piece of horseshit dumb ass, who is NOT addressing the BUDGET?
> 
> Love liberal partisan hacks. The only troll here is you.
Click to expand...


The truth is neither side is persuasive enough or has enough leverage to get the other to pass its bill, yet.

Obviously folks with different agendas do not WANT to vote for the other guy's bill. This is news but not exciting. Has happened before in my life.


----------



## Care4all

the republicans ARE THE ONES that have been threatening a shut down.  They have not passed the yearly Budget since they have been in office.  Only a stop gap budget has been instituted.  Yes the Democrats as well did not pass the Budget in October, as they should have either.


----------



## Toronado3800

I was just thinking, perhaps the small government Republicans could give up some Homeland Security Department/military budget in exchange for the big government Democrats loading giving tax cuts equal to half the budget cuts.

Just in the spirit of cutting some deficit spending.


----------



## Two Thumbs

If anyone doesn't get paid it better be the TSA.

Bunch a useless junk touchers!!


----------



## Care4all

my my, with a google or two, this becomes clearer.  It is the Tea Party members fighting with the GOP on passage of the budget and Stopgap.



> (I think the GOP is starting to REGRET using the Tea Party as a branching off point upon which to get elected with.)
> *
> Conservatives reject GOP spending plan, threaten government shutdown*
> 
> Republican leaders in Congress have been trying to avoid a government shutdown, but now conservative lawmakers&#8211;many of whom are freshmen affiliated with the tea party&#8211;are threatening those plans by vowing to vote against the latest bid to continue funding government operations via a continuing resolution.  Many of the defectors argue that they won&#8217;t support extensions, such as the current proposal to fund the government another three weeks, because the stopgap measure only delay the eventual reckoning to come: Arriving at a permanent solution to the nation&#8217;s budget woes, while also addressing the broader economic crisis.
> 
> &#8220;I will no longer support short-term budget plans,&#8221; Florida GOP Sen. Marco Rubio announced Monday in a sharply worded release. &#8220;While attempts at new spending reductions are commendable, we simply can no longer afford to nickel-and-dime our way out of the dangerous debt America has amassed. It is time our leaders in Washington wake up and realize that we are headed for a debt disaster.&#8221;


Conservatives/Tea Party Threaten To Shut Down Government « Sky&#039;s Universal Predications


----------



## Care4all

the tea party members are RIGHT imho....the piecemeal budgets mean nothing.....they need to put the defense budget on the table....we have been spending $400 BILLION A YEAR MORE on it then we did in 2000....

That's over $4 TRILLION that has been added to our national Debt.

Social security reform and medicare reform must be addressed as well, IF they want to truly address our budget deficits, and National debt.


----------



## Sallow

Military personnel already give up so much. Pay and health benefits should not be among the things they do without.


----------



## Care4all

Sallow said:


> Military personnel already give up so much. Pay and health benefits should not be among the things they do without.



it won't be.

compromise and passing the budget, will have to take place, if these suckers want to keep their jobs.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Alarmist nonsense, the military will be paid in the event of a shutdown. They were, last time.

The Examiner's accuracy and veracity has been called into question many times before.


----------



## Care4all

my husband is a disabled vet.  We rely on his disability check to survive....we have a lot at stake, as much as those in the Military now....

But without the threat of not paying the military and Vets, they could go the whole year not passing a budget and not addressing the issue of our deficit.


----------



## High_Gravity

If I was still in the service I would refuse to come to work if I wasn't getting my paycheck, they could arrest me I don't care but I am not doing work for free, last time I checked slavery ended long ago in this country.


----------



## jillian

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your right but these are different times and a very different President..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idiot... if the government shuts down it's because the rightwingnut freaks want to shut it down.
> 
> if they're worried, they can act sanely.
> 
> but thanks for yet another troll thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat for the amazingly STUPID, IGNORANT and SLOW. The House has passed Budget bills, the Senate refuses to even address them. So you piece of horseshit dumb ass, who is NOT addressing the BUDGET?
> 
> Love liberal partisan hacks. The only troll here is you.
Click to expand...


they sent an irrational bill.

the senate isn't obligated to pass it. 

and they can amend in conference committee... 

for the braindead and imbecilic rightwingnut hacks.

you off your meds again?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Democrats just seem to what to hasten the drive over the cliff and continue payoffs  to their special interests..That last 4+ years has easily proven that Democrats can't lead.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Lumpy 1 said:


> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown



Or, it could be totally unaffected, just like it was the last time the government shutdown when Clinton was president.


----------



## 3DG4life

Lumpy 1 said:


> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown



Fucking Bullshit. I would think folks on both sides of the aisle would be working to _at least _make sure our brave men and women get paid. This should've been made sure of long before those stupid ass hearings on Islam, and the emergency vote to defund NPR. Shows where the priorities are in this wonderful new congress. BTW, IDC if it's Democrats or Republicans or both that aren't at least making sure our Armed Forces are paid.. This is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Quantum Windbag said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, it could be totally unaffected, just like it was the last time the government shutdown when Clinton was president.
Click to expand...


I fairly certain that if Democrats could find some way of blaming Republicans for the military not getting paid, they would throw the military under the bus in a second...

Is there any doubt that Democrats are desperate for holding or reclaiming power and would screw anyone or any group that stands in their way..


----------



## whitehall

Lumpy 1 said:


> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown



I get it lumpy. You think the Military wouldn't be funded if radical lefties caused the government to shut down. It ain't gonna happen. Why not join up and find out?


----------



## Lumpy 1

whitehall said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it lumpy. You think the Military wouldn't be funded if radical lefties caused the government to shut down. It ain't gonna happen. Why not join up and find out?
Click to expand...


I would if I could but alas.... old....


----------



## Cain

I have checked what I will be getting paid. 17,604$ (E-1 with 2 or less years of service) isn't (accidentally, added a extra "i", corrected I believe) exactly high-living, but eh. I didn't join the military to make money, or go to college. I joined to be in the military, and I guess this is another thing our recruiter can't say rocks about joining the military lol.

The only good thing I could see coming out of halting military pay is keeping people out who join for the paycheck, although I have yet to meet someone joining for the "big money" haha 


~Edit~ I want to see how the recruiters react to this, because their having a insane time convincing people to join, they should say their getting rid of the GI Bill, doubt half the people joining from my school would stay in it.

~Edit~ Honestly, I don't know if I'd quit (yes I can quit as a DEP'er) even if they cut the pay in half. I mean, I just really want the military. I doubt I'd quit then, if they stopped doing the GI Bill and other benefits, I'd start to question it, but I doubt I'd quit, I'd probably serve my contract then just go to farming or something. I hope they don't freeze the pay, but if they do, I guess I'll have to live with it lol. Sorry, I know it's a weird way to look at it, but just trying to share my opinion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Midnight Marauder said:


> Alarmist nonsense, the military will be paid in the event of a shutdown. They were, last time.
> 
> The Examiner's accuracy and veracity has been called into question many times before.



Really?



> If government shuts down, so would troop pay
> 
> By Rick Maze - Staff writer
> Posted : Friday Mar 11, 2011 12:08:58 EST
> 
> U.S. troops could be required to report to work without pay if a budget clash in Congress results in a government-wide shutdown, according to draft planning guidance circulating in the Pentagon.
> 
> A shutdown could happen as early as next week, as the government is set to run out of money at midnight March 17. A bill that would keep the government operating temporarily has been prepared in the House of Representatives, but it is not clear when or if it might pass.
> 
> The government has been operating under a series of temporary appropriations, known as continuing resolutions, since Oct. 1 because of lawmakers&#8217; inability to agree on how much money to provide federal agencies. Budget discussions have become increasingly complicated since the November general elections resulted in a divided legislature, with Republicans controlling the House and Democrats controlling the Senate.
> 
> When the government was shut down in 1995, military personnel continued to report to work and were paid, but the planning guidance sent to the services and defense agencies says a shutdown this time will be different.
> 
> &#8220;All military personnel will continue in normal duty status regardless of their affiliation with exempt or non-exempt activities,&#8221; says the draft planning guidance that was prepared for the services and defense agencies. &#8220;*Military personnel will serve without pay until such time as Congress makes appropriated funds available to compensate them for this period of service*.&#8221;



If government shuts down, so would troop pay - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times

Yanno.......I was stationed in Newport RI at the Naval War College when it happened.  For 3 weeks, the civilians all went home, and we carried the load while they were gone.

Oh yeah.....it also took 3 weeks to get our paychecks (back pay we were owed) and there were lots of people contacting Navy Relief to see if they could get loans for rent.

Nope......and what's worse.......if the government shuts down........that means veterans who are retired (like me) won't get their check, and people like my roomie won't get their unemployment benefits.

Wanna see a French Revolution against the rich?  Let the GOP shut down the government.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ABikerSailor said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alarmist nonsense, the military will be paid in the event of a shutdown. They were, last time.
> 
> The Examiner's accuracy and veracity has been called into question many times before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If government shuts down, so would troop pay
> 
> By Rick Maze - Staff writer
> Posted : Friday Mar 11, 2011 12:08:58 EST
> 
> U.S. troops could be required to report to work without pay if a budget clash in Congress results in a government-wide shutdown, according to draft planning guidance circulating in the Pentagon.
> 
> A shutdown could happen as early as next week, as the government is set to run out of money at midnight March 17. A bill that would keep the government operating temporarily has been prepared in the House of Representatives, but it is not clear when or if it might pass.
> 
> The government has been operating under a series of temporary appropriations, known as continuing resolutions, since Oct. 1 because of lawmakers inability to agree on how much money to provide federal agencies. Budget discussions have become increasingly complicated since the November general elections resulted in a divided legislature, with Republicans controlling the House and Democrats controlling the Senate.
> 
> When the government was shut down in 1995, military personnel continued to report to work and were paid, but the planning guidance sent to the services and defense agencies says a shutdown this time will be different.
> 
> All military personnel will continue in normal duty status regardless of their affiliation with exempt or non-exempt activities, says the draft planning guidance that was prepared for the services and defense agencies. *Military personnel will serve without pay until such time as Congress makes appropriated funds available to compensate them for this period of service*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If government shuts down, so would troop pay - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times
> 
> Yanno.......I was stationed in Newport RI at the Naval War College when it happened.  For 3 weeks, the civilians all went home, and we carried the load while they were gone.
> 
> Oh yeah.....it also took 3 weeks to get our paychecks (back pay we were owed) and there were lots of people contacting Navy Relief to see if they could get loans for rent.
> 
> Nope......and what's worse.......if the government shuts down........that means veterans who are retired (like me) won't get their check, and people like my roomie won't get their unemployment benefits.
> 
> Wanna see a French Revolution against the rich?  Let the GOP shut down the government.
Click to expand...


Why would you blame the GOP?... If the Democrats had passed a budget last year we wouldn't be in this mess. Democrats and memory loss.. sheesh..


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alarmist nonsense, the military will be paid in the event of a shutdown. They were, last time.
> 
> The Examiner's accuracy and veracity has been called into question many times before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If government shuts down, so would troop pay
> 
> By Rick Maze - Staff writer
> Posted : Friday Mar 11, 2011 12:08:58 EST
> 
> U.S. troops could be required to report to work without pay if a budget clash in Congress results in a government-wide shutdown, according to draft planning guidance circulating in the Pentagon.
> 
> A shutdown could happen as early as next week, as the government is set to run out of money at midnight March 17. A bill that would keep the government operating temporarily has been prepared in the House of Representatives, but it is not clear when or if it might pass.
> 
> The government has been operating under a series of temporary appropriations, known as continuing resolutions, since Oct. 1 because of lawmakers inability to agree on how much money to provide federal agencies. Budget discussions have become increasingly complicated since the November general elections resulted in a divided legislature, with Republicans controlling the House and Democrats controlling the Senate.
> 
> When the government was shut down in 1995, military personnel continued to report to work and were paid, but the planning guidance sent to the services and defense agencies says a shutdown this time will be different.
> 
> All military personnel will continue in normal duty status regardless of their affiliation with exempt or non-exempt activities, says the draft planning guidance that was prepared for the services and defense agencies. *Military personnel will serve without pay until such time as Congress makes appropriated funds available to compensate them for this period of service*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If government shuts down, so would troop pay - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times
> 
> Yanno.......I was stationed in Newport RI at the Naval War College when it happened.  For 3 weeks, the civilians all went home, and we carried the load while they were gone.
> 
> Oh yeah.....it also took 3 weeks to get our paychecks (back pay we were owed) and there were lots of people contacting Navy Relief to see if they could get loans for rent.
> 
> Nope......and what's worse.......if the government shuts down........that means veterans who are retired (like me) won't get their check, and people like my roomie won't get their unemployment benefits.
> 
> Wanna see a French Revolution against the rich?  Let the GOP shut down the government.
Click to expand...


Guess what, I saw articles like that in the Navy Times during the Clinton/Republican budget dispute. Didn't happen then either. The Army Times is not an official Pentagon news source, it is fully owned by Gannet.

I hereby make a prediction.

If we have a government shutdown that extends into April Congress will pass a separate bill that authorizes any money needed to continue essential services, and no member of the military will miss a single paycheck.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, not really.  It will be the Repubs who will shut it down, just like before.
Click to expand...



Sarah,

Get fucking real. It is the Democrats who have caused all this by not passing a damned budget prior to 1 October 2010. That was their job. They failed to do it and now are preventing the Republican run house from doing the job for them.

As for the main part of this thread. BS The military will be paid. Civilian workers may be told not to come into work at the military posts but the military checks and social security payments etc. will go out as scheduled. I'm not going to spend the time looking for the article I read about this but trust me. The pay will go on.... To include Military retirement checks. Simply too big of a voting block.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ollie, in 1994 we were working for 3 weeks without paychecks.  The military is supposed to get paid on the 1st and the 15th of each month (that changed because of Bush Sr.'s "voodoo economics).

So yeah.......if the government does shut down, get ready to do without your retirement check or your military pay until they finally decide to re-start it.

I know you retired in 94, but, apparently, you missed out on the whole paycheck missing for three weeks thing.  I retired in 2002, so yeah, it DID happen.


----------



## SFC Ollie

By the way, I have been collecting either a military pay or a Military retired pay since 1971. I have never had a short or late pay check.

That is all....


----------



## High_Gravity

This whole no pay thing is making me nervous.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Maybe that's because you were retired by then and got your check on the first like I did, but because retired pay is only once a month, you missed out on noticing it.

We missed out on our 15th paychecks, and it was at that time Navy Relief in Newport started handing out loans so that people could buy groceries and such.  Good thing about it was that it was only a loan, and Navy Relief was counting on it only being a month or two at the most.  It turned out to be 23 days total, and yes, we did get back paid for the check we missed.

But I can tell you......for a lot of people, missing out on that check was a big deal.  Lots of people had decent landlords though, and they worked it out.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> Maybe that's because you were retired by then and got your check on the first like I did, but because retired pay is only once a month, you missed out on noticing it.
> 
> We missed out on our 15th paychecks, and it was at that time Navy Relief in Newport started handing out loans so that people could buy groceries and such.  Good thing about it was that it was only a loan, and Navy Relief was counting on it only being a month or two at the most.  It turned out to be 23 days total, and yes, we did get back paid for the check we missed.
> 
> But I can tell you......for a lot of people, missing out on that check was a big deal.  Lots of people had decent landlords though, and they worked it out.



That sounds like a real mess, but we still have the money to bomb the pants off of Libya right?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Here are the facts as we know them:

    Mil*i*tary pay was exempt from the ten shut*downs that occurred between 1980 and 1996, and only the 21-day shut*down in 1996 lasted more than three days.
    Con*gress passed another extension, which if agreed to by the Pres*i*dent will buy another three weeks (April 8)  the fifth con*tin*u*ing res*o*lu*tion for the FY2011 bud*get.
    Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz), recently called on Con*gress to pass a bill that would fund the mil*i*tary regard*less of whether an agree*ment can be reached on the full fed*eral bud*get.

http://militaryadvantage.military.com/2011/03/does-shutdown-mean-no-pay-for-military/


----------



## ABikerSailor

See?  You just proved that the military did without a paycheck.

Like I said, same thing could happen again.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ABikerSailor said:


> See?  You just proved that the military did without a paycheck.
> 
> Like I said, same thing could happen again.



Never said that you didn't miss one.

I said I never missed one. And I don't expect anyone to miss one now. But if we do, or if those on active duty do. Then the fault still lies with the Democrat run 111th congress which failed to pass the spending for this year.


----------



## High_Gravity

SFC Ollie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?  You just proved that the military did without a paycheck.
> 
> Like I said, same thing could happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that you didn't miss one.
> 
> I said I never missed one. And I don't expect anyone to miss one now. But if we do, or if those on active duty do. Then the fault still lies with the Democrat run 111th congress which failed to pass the spending for this year.
Click to expand...


If I were in Afghanistan taking gun fire from some fuckin Talibs and I missed a payday I would be fucking furious.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Shit......I was on shore duty at Newport RI when it happened.  First thing that happened was that all the civilians (about half of the command) were told to go home without pay, and they would be called back when the budget was passed.

The military was then assembled and we were told that even though the civilians went home, we still had a job to do and all of it still had to be completed.

We were working 10 hour days for a while.........

Then, on the 15th, we were told that the budget still hadn't passed and that we would be given back pay when the budget did pass, but for now, go to Navy Relief and get a loan and tell them you'd pay it back when you finally did get paid.

Yeah.....that month sucked.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> Shit......I was on shore duty at Newport RI when it happened.  First thing that happened was that all the civilians (about half of the command) were told to go home without pay, and they would be called back when the budget was passed.
> 
> The military was then assembled and we were told that even though the civilians went home, we still had a job to do and all of it still had to be completed.
> 
> We were working 10 hour days for a while.........
> 
> Then, on the 15th, we were told that the budget still hadn't passed and that we would be given back pay when the budget did pass, but for now, go to Navy Relief and get a loan and tell them you'd pay it back when you finally did get paid.
> 
> Yeah.....that month sucked.



I would have been steaming.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well.. I guess we'll see what happens..


----------



## editec

Cain said:


> I have checked what I will be getting paid. 17,604$ (E-1 with 2 or less years of service) isn't (accidentally, added a extra "i", corrected I believe) exactly high-living, but eh. I didn't join the military to make money, or go to college. I joined to be in the military, and I guess this is another thing our recruiter can't say rocks about joining the military lol.
> 
> The only good thing I could see coming out of halting military pay is keeping people out who join for the paycheck, although I have yet to meet someone joining for the "big money" haha
> 
> 
> ~Edit~ I want to see how the recruiters react to this, because their having a insane time convincing people to join, they should say their getting rid of the GI Bill, doubt half the people joining from my school would stay in it.
> 
> ~Edit~ Honestly, I don't know if I'd quit (yes I can quit as a DEP'er) even if they cut the pay in half. I mean, I just really want the military. I doubt I'd quit then, if they stopped doing the GI Bill and other benefits, I'd start to question it, but I doubt I'd quit, I'd probably serve my contract then just go to farming or something. I hope they don't freeze the pay, but if they do, I guess I'll have to live with it lol. Sorry, I know it's a weird way to look at it, but just trying to share my opinion.


 

$17,496 PLUS _ROOM AND BOARD_, HEALTH CARE. 30 DAYS PAID VACATION, UNLIMITED SICK DAY, TAX FREE PURCHASES AT THE BASED STORES, AND ONE OF THE MOST GENEROUS RETIREMENT PACKAGES IN THE USA?

Kid, that's a damned fine starting salary for going to boot camp. And you'll be an E-1 for about 4 months before you get your first pay raise to E2.

Compared to most civilian salaries for equivalent work?

The military's compensation and benefits are_ very_ generous.

How many people just starting out do you know that have $17,000 a year in DISPOSABLE INCOME? (disposalble income is incomes _after _living expenses fyi)

Military recruits START OUT with an income that delivers $17,000 of _DISPOSABLE ANNUAL INCOME._

In order to make _that much_ as a civilian one would need to start with a salary and benfits package worth about  $65,000 a year _MINIMUM._


----------



## Cain

editec said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have checked what I will be getting paid. 17,604$ (E-1 with 2 or less years of service) isn't (accidentally, added a extra "i", corrected I believe) exactly high-living, but eh. I didn't join the military to make money, or go to college. I joined to be in the military, and I guess this is another thing our recruiter can't say rocks about joining the military lol.
> 
> The only good thing I could see coming out of halting military pay is keeping people out who join for the paycheck, although I have yet to meet someone joining for the "big money" haha
> 
> 
> ~Edit~ I want to see how the recruiters react to this, because their having a insane time convincing people to join, they should say their getting rid of the GI Bill, doubt half the people joining from my school would stay in it.
> 
> ~Edit~ Honestly, I don't know if I'd quit (yes I can quit as a DEP'er) even if they cut the pay in half. I mean, I just really want the military. I doubt I'd quit then, if they stopped doing the GI Bill and other benefits, I'd start to question it, but I doubt I'd quit, I'd probably serve my contract then just go to farming or something. I hope they don't freeze the pay, but if they do, I guess I'll have to live with it lol. Sorry, I know it's a weird way to look at it, but just trying to share my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $17,496 PLUS _ROOM AND BOARD_, HEALTH CARE. 30 DAYS PAID VACATION, UNLIMITED SICK DAY, TAX FREE PURCHASES AT THE BASED STORES, AND ONE OF THE MOST GENEROUS RETIREMENT PACKAGES IN THE USA?
> 
> Kid, that's a damned fine starting salary for going to boot camp.  And you'll be an e-1 for about 4 months before you get your first pay raise.
> 
> Compared to most vivilian salaries for equivalent work?
> 
> The military's compensation and benefits is very generous.
> 
> How many people do you know have $17000 a year in DISPOSABLE INCOME?  (disposalbee income is incomes _after _living expenses fyi)
> 
> Military recruits START OUT with that an income that delivers $17,000  of DISPOSABLE ANNUAL INCOME.
> 
> In order to make that much as a civilian one would need to start with a salary of about $65,000 a year _MINIMUM._
Click to expand...


Kid?...

Hmm, do you want me to list the stuff I lose for that "disposable" income? Also, I would not call that 'disposable' because I still have to pay for a means of transportation if I want to go places, that is one reason I wouldn't call it disposable.


----------



## Toronado3800

Military pay is not over generous. Probably about right to make sure folks join to be soldiers not to get rich.

Hell, could you pay me a million a year to go police iraq?  Drivr the Germans back to the stone age yes though lol. Just the chance of having to say 'yes sir' to getting deployed to Chad. Ug. Worth the money we pay.  

We should cut farm subsidies, let capitalism have its way with them just to teach libertarisns the value of subsidies before we cut military pay.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Cain, consider yourself very fortunate. My first take home pay for one month of service as an E1 was $111. That was the summer of 1971. Not really ancient history. Military pay has come a long way.


----------



## High_Gravity

SFC Ollie said:


> Cain, consider yourself very fortunate. My first take home pay for one month of service as an E1 was $111. That was the summer of 1971. Not really ancient history. Military pay has come a long way.



Mine was $375 as an E1 in the summer of 2000.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lumpy 1 said:


> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown



I'm sure someone will have already explained this later on in the thread, the only NON-essential government programs/offices will be shut down. The military isn't considered non-essential.


----------



## Douger

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit......I was on shore duty at Newport RI when it happened.  First thing that happened was that all the civilians (about half of the command) were told to go home without pay, and they would be called back when the budget was passed.
> 
> The military was then assembled and we were told that even though the civilians went home, we still had a job to do and all of it still had to be completed.
> 
> We were working 10 hour days for a while.........
> 
> Then, on the 15th, we were told that the budget still hadn't passed and that we would be given back pay when the budget did pass, but for now, go to Navy Relief and get a loan and tell them you'd pay it back when you finally did get paid.
> 
> Yeah.....that month sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been steaming.
Click to expand...

Id'a been at the beach. Fuck'em.


----------



## Cain

SFC Ollie said:


> Cain, consider yourself very fortunate. My first take home pay for one month of service as an E1 was $111. That was the summer of 1971. Not really ancient history. Military pay has come a long way.



I am not complaining about military pay. I would still join up, even if their was no pay, because I want to be able to earn something like the ability to say I am a Airman, but for someone to act like since I joined I'll be living it big, or even better then not joining, is ridiculous.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Cain said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cain, consider yourself very fortunate. My first take home pay for one month of service as an E1 was $111. That was the summer of 1971. Not really ancient history. Military pay has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not complaining about military pay. I would still join up, even if their was no pay, because I want to be able to earn something like the ability to say I am a Airman, but for someone to act like since I joined I'll be living it big, or even better then not joining, is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Nothing to complain about. As far as serving, you are 100% correct. I have nothing but the utmost respect for any-ones service. You wear the uniform you deserve the respect.


 Even if I do give certain people hell about it.


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> The way i see it stop the payment of everyone in the government before you stop the payment to our military!
> 
> fucking halt all aid to all other countries...and stop paying for UN wars!
> 
> Its total bullshit!





Oh the first pay to go, should be that of the congress people and the President of the United States.   

Never, NEVER should our men and women who serve should ever have to do without a pay, this is seriously messed up


----------



## Lumpy 1

The Update since the original OP.

My Son, who is in the Army has been told that the Army can withhold paying him for up to 3 months and eventually he will get the back pay..

Initially, he was told that he simply wouldn't get paid and there would be no back pay...and basically he'd just have to suck-it-up...

I'm amazed at how they screw with these Guys and Gals serving us...

I've met many of my Son's, Guy and Gal buddies serving and although the language curled my  ears a few times they are overall a great bunch of young folks... I'm thinking the Best..


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lumpy 1 said:


> The Update since the original OP.
> 
> My Son, who is in th Army has been told that the Army can withhold paying him for up to 3 months and eventually he will get the back pay..
> 
> Initially, he was told that he simply wouldn't get paid and there would be no back pay...and basically he'd just have to suck-it-up...
> 
> I'm amazed at how they screw with these Guys and Gals serving us...
> 
> I've met many of my Son's, Guy and Gal buddies serving and although the language curled my  ears a few times they are overall a great bunch of young folks... I'm thinking the Best..



Well, the best were trained by me. But it is possible that they were trained by troops that I trained so they could be the best yet...

Anyway, I still blame the last congress.....


----------



## Trajan

Lumpy 1 said:


> And just plain pisses me off...
> 
> I would hope all Americans would be up in arms, fit to be tied, totally pissed off, if this government is so F'd up that this could happen...just pathetic..
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Military pay for soldiers in the US and abroad could be drastically affected should the government experience a budgetary shutdown in the coming days.
> 
> With hundreds of thousands of active, reserve, and national guard military personnel providing front line, or support functions for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a stoppage in pay would add additional stress to soliders, sailors, and airmen trying to focus on missons at hand.
> 
> While President Obama has stated that during a government shutdown, essential services would be paid and budgeted for, the fact that military expenditures make up such a large portion of the national budget would mean that halts in money would have to occur in many areas regardless of the President's overtures.
> 
> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/finance-ex...-could-be-affected-with-a-government-shutdown





> In an article on Friday from the Army Times, soldiers back in 1995 were not effected by the government shutdown, but this time circumstances are different, and pay would be halted even while men and women continue to fight in the active war zones.



I am wondering why this time they would screw it up?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Cain said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cain, consider yourself very fortunate. My first take home pay for one month of service as an E1 was $111. That was the summer of 1971. Not really ancient history. Military pay has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not complaining about military pay. I would still join up, even if their was no pay, because I want to be able to earn something like the ability to say I am a Airman, but for someone to act like since I joined I'll be living it big, or even better then not joining, is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Not only that, but you get to travel the world on the government's dime.  I've been to 26 different countries, and never was told I had to get a passport.

I really liked places like Rhodes, Thessaloniki, and Haifa Israel (the first 2 are in Greece).

Not only that, but one of the things that you get from traveling like that is a very good understanding that people are people, no matter where you go.

We all have families, we all have ideals and we all love something.  Can't get much more human than that.


----------



## whitehall

Just to clarify a common misconception, the "Army Times" is not affiliated with the Army nor is it published by the US Military. The Army Times is a part of the Gannett news media and it's content is just as accurate or inaccurate or biased as any other mainstream media outlet. There is no evidence that Military pay or government programs like Social Security would be affected by a government shut down.


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> The Update since the original OP.
> 
> My Son, who is in th Army has been told that the Army can withhold paying him for up to 3 months and eventually he will get the back pay..
> 
> Initially, he was told that he simply wouldn't get paid and there would be no back pay...and basically he'd just have to suck-it-up...
> 
> I'm amazed at how they screw with these Guys and Gals serving us...
> 
> I've met many of my Son's, Guy and Gal buddies serving and although the language curled my  ears a few times they are overall a great bunch of young folks... I'm thinking the Best..



Good to know. However it still sucks!

I am of a mind that elected officials should have to forfeit all of their pay and not receive their as back pay.


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Update since the original OP.
> 
> My Son, who is in th Army has been told that the Army can withhold paying him for up to 3 months and eventually he will get the back pay..
> 
> Initially, he was told that he simply wouldn't get paid and there would be no back pay...and basically he'd just have to suck-it-up...
> 
> I'm amazed at how they screw with these Guys and Gals serving us...
> 
> I've met many of my Son's, Guy and Gal buddies serving and although the language curled my  ears a few times they are overall a great bunch of young folks... I'm thinking the Best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. However it still sucks!
> 
> I am of a mind that elected officials should have to forfeit all of their pay and not receive their as back pay.
Click to expand...


I'm with you...

 I wonder if they'll ever get the message that they work for us...


----------



## ABikerSailor

whitehall said:


> Just to clarify a common misconception, the "Army Times" is not affiliated with the Army nor is it published by the US Military. The Army Times is a part of the Gannett news media and it's content is just as accurate or inaccurate or biased as any other mainstream media outlet. There is no evidence that Military pay or government programs like Social Security would be affected by a government shut down.



Sure.............tell the people serving on active duty at the time of the last government shutdown that.

They'll tell you that it wasn't that way...........trust me.......I was active duty at the time.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Unfortunately, (believe it or not) Congressional and presidential pay is protected by the constitution. It would actually be unconstitutional to not pay them.

Now doesn't that just suck beans?


----------



## Mr. H.

I told the Mrs. to email her kid in Afghanistan, and tell him if it comes down to it we'll carry his wife until this shit gets sorted out. Troops shouldn't have to worry about this crap.


----------



## MaggieMae

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alarmist nonsense, the military will be paid in the event of a shutdown. They were, last time.
> 
> The Examiner's accuracy and veracity has been called into question many times before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If government shuts down, so would troop pay
> 
> By Rick Maze - Staff writer
> Posted : Friday Mar 11, 2011 12:08:58 EST
> 
> U.S. troops could be required to report to work without pay if a budget clash in Congress results in a government-wide shutdown, according to draft planning guidance circulating in the Pentagon.
> 
> A shutdown could happen as early as next week, as the government is set to run out of money at midnight March 17. A bill that would keep the government operating temporarily has been prepared in the House of Representatives, but it is not clear when or if it might pass.
> 
> The government has been operating under a series of temporary appropriations, known as continuing resolutions, since Oct. 1 because of lawmakers inability to agree on how much money to provide federal agencies. Budget discussions have become increasingly complicated since the November general elections resulted in a divided legislature, with Republicans controlling the House and Democrats controlling the Senate.
> 
> When the government was shut down in 1995, military personnel continued to report to work and were paid, but the planning guidance sent to the services and defense agencies says a shutdown this time will be different.
> 
> All military personnel will continue in normal duty status regardless of their affiliation with exempt or non-exempt activities, says the draft planning guidance that was prepared for the services and defense agencies. *Military personnel will serve without pay until such time as Congress makes appropriated funds available to compensate them for this period of service*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If government shuts down, so would troop pay - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times
> 
> Yanno.......I was stationed in Newport RI at the Naval War College when it happened.  For 3 weeks, the civilians all went home, and we carried the load while they were gone.
> 
> Oh yeah.....it also took 3 weeks to get our paychecks (back pay we were owed) and there were lots of people contacting Navy Relief to see if they could get loans for rent.
> 
> Nope......and what's worse.......if the government shuts down........that means veterans who are retired (like me) won't get their check, and people like my roomie won't get their unemployment benefits.
> 
> Wanna see a French Revolution against the rich?  Let the GOP shut down the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, I saw articles like that in the Navy Times during the Clinton/Republican budget dispute. Didn't happen then either. The Army Times is not an official Pentagon news source, it is fully owned by Gannet.
> 
> I hereby make a prediction.
> 
> If we have a government shutdown that extends into April Congress will pass a separate bill that authorizes any money needed to continue essential services, and no member of the military will miss a single paycheck.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what they'll do, and they already have the authority to do it.

1861 law may help Army operate under shutdown - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times


> To make sure that soldiers in the field are spared the impacts of a government shutdown, the Army is researching what provisions of the Feed and Forage Act of 1861 would apply in these circumstances, Barbara Bonessa, deputy director for the Army budget said in an interview April 1.
> 
> *Under the law, the government is allowed to buy clothing, subsistence, forage, fuel, quarters, transportation, or medical and hospital supplies, for the troops before receiving the necessary appropriation from Congress.
> *
> The Act was first created during the Civil War for soldiers operating out West who had no idea whether a spending bill had been passed in Washington, but needed to resupply their ammunition, food and other necessary provisions, said John Cooney, who served as deputy general counsel in the Office of Management and Budget during the Reagan administration.
> 
> *It specifically allows the military to incur obligations in advance of appropriations. When the Department of Homeland Security was created it was added to the Act.*
> 
> Under a government shutdown, operations that protect life and property are allowed to continue and it is implied that agencies can keep buying what they need to support those activities.
> 
> The Feed and Forage Act makes it explicit, Cooney said. Its a backup plan just to make absolutely sure, he said.
> 
> Although it dates back to the Civil War, the Act has been invoked more recently.
> 
> *Former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld invoked the Act following the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks*.



As to their families trying to hold it together back home, not so lucky.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> I told the Mrs. to email her kid in Afghanistan, and tell him if it comes down to it we'll carry his wife until this shit gets sorted out. Troops shouldn't have to worry about this crap.



No doubt, imagine how our troops are gonna feel when their exchanging gun fire with some fucking Talibs for free with no paycheck, thats disgusting.


----------



## editec

RetiredGySgt said:


> From 1979 to 1995 every time the Government threatened to shut down the military got told they may not get paid. Under Reagan it happened several times. They always managed to pay us.
> 
> Just remember, IF the Government shuts down it is because of Democrats in the Senate.


 
Clearly you are NOT paying attention to the news.


----------



## editec

SFC Ollie said:


> Cain, consider yourself very fortunate. My first take home pay for one month of service as an E1 was $111. That was the summer of 1971. Not really ancient history. Military pay has come a long way.


 
And that was AFTER the first round of pay raises in the 70's, too. I remember that pay raise quite well.

It about doubled my monthly take home. (I was an E-2, then)

Then as I recall, we got another pay raise that about doubled our pathetic salaries in 72 or so..

FWIW, when I was an E-4 with over three years in service (my last year in uniform 1973) my ANNUAL salary was about $7,000.

I did okay with that income, thank's to BAQ... which as I recall gave me something like another $200 or so a month that was _not_ taxable income.


----------

